# Ochsenkopf  JA, Nein?



## Reitermaniac (20. September 2006)

ich habe ein kleines anliegen das da wäre das ich gerne an den ochsenkopf fahren würde und weis nicht ob mein bike unde mine ausrüstunmg ok ist
ich fahre ein ghost ert 5500
und habe einen normal mountain bike helm is das ok?
danke shcon ma im forraus


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2006)

ich würde dir n fullface empfehlen 
aber ansonsten kannst du da denke ich schon fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (20. September 2006)

was kostet ein billiges?


----------



## Klabauterman (20. September 2006)

n fullfacehelm?
ist net unbedingt zwingend,aber wohl recht praktisch wenn man frontal mit dem gesicht irgendwo einschlÃ¤gt!

gibts ab 60â¬...
bessere qualitÃ¤t usw. wird halt teuerer


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. September 2006)

ok


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. September 2006)

sind irgend welche wichtigen sigel zu beachten?


----------



## Reitermaniac (20. September 2006)

sind irgend welche wichtigen sigel zu beachten?


----------



## reo-fahrer (20. September 2006)

Sigel? 

Ah, (Prüf-)Siegel. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hab ich noch keinen Integralhelm-Test in einer Zeitschrift gesehen und bin auch nicht fit, was es da für welche gibt.

Tip für einen Helm wäre ein Specialized Deviant. Ist im Vergleich zu anderen ziemlich gut belüftet. Außerdem lassen sich wirklich alle Polster rausnehmen zum Waschen.

Und zur Frage "reicht mein Bike": ich hab schon jemanden gesehen, der mit Haken und Riemen an seinen Bärentatzen die Strecke runter ist oder auch jemanden nur mit T-Shirt und Shorts und Shimano-Sandalen und Klickpedalen. Hängt also immer von der eigenen Risikobereitschaft ab.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Mudface (21. September 2006)

Moin,
die Strecke am Ochsenkopf kannst mit Deinen 145mm schon fahren, etwas langsamer halt und wirst dann natürlich auch etwas mehr durchgeschüttelt. Protektoren und ein Fullface Helm (Deviant, Parachute, Remedy) sind zu empfehlen, gibt schon einige Steine dort auf die man nicht ungeschützt fallen sollte. 

Natürlich gibt es auch Leute die nur mit Halbschale und ohne Protektoren fahren oder mit nem Hardtail oder einem CC. Jeder so hart wie er es verträgt 8)

Ciao, Mudface


----------



## actafool (21. September 2006)

Strecke ist kein Problem. An dir zu schwierigen Stellen gibt es immer einen leichteren Weg aussenherum. Fullface ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, Protektoren nicht zwingend. Allerdings auf den steinigen Abschnitten schon gut zu wissen das noch was zw. den Felsen und deiner Haut steht.
Fahre dort selbst alles mit nem Hardtail und 130mm - sollte für dich also kein Ding sein


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. September 2006)

gut zu wissen also mal zu sammen fassend zu sagen:
fullface helm = sehr zu empfehlen
Protektoren = auch gut
bike reicht noch aus 

hmm kann man sich diese schutz gegenstände irgendwo ausleihen?  (hab kaum geld auf der hohen kante)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2006)

am oko gibts nix zum ausleihen,soviel ich weiss!
kennst niemanden der ähnliches zu hause hat?
kannst ja auch ne eishockeyausrüstung anziehen


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. September 2006)

keines von beiden  
auserdem suche ich noch wen der mit mir fährt weil ich ungenr allein fahr und jemanden der mir tipps gibt und so... und mir vllt ausrüstung leihen kann...


----------



## Klabauterman (21. September 2006)

am samstag will ich vielleicht auch hinfahren 
aber ich glaube mit tips und ausrüstung kann ich auch nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. September 2006)

ich würde an dem sontantag hin fahren das ist der 1 oktober...


----------



## reo-fahrer (21. September 2006)

also ich bin morgen und am Sonntag da.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## Reitermaniac (21. September 2006)

könntest du mir vllt auch ausrüstung leihen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry kroll (22. September 2006)

hallo zusammen,

da ihr euch ja am ochsenkopf auskennt. gibt es da auch eine teerstraße rauf. und wenn ja, wie lang ist denn der anstieg? sind die anstiege sehr steil, oder nur so um die 10 prozent?
im voraus danke für die info.

ciao harry


----------



## wotan_S_rache (22. September 2006)

also teer ist das nicht, aber guter schotterweg. man kann da
ganz bequem mit dem DirtRad hoch. steigung max 10%, wenn 
überhaupt...


----------



## harry kroll (22. September 2006)

mist, ich wollte da mit den rennrad hoch. gibts denn hier in der nähe von nürnberg irgend einen etwas höheren berg. auf den moritzberg ist man ja auch gleich oben.

ciao harry


----------



## blacksurf (22. September 2006)

fahr in die Fränkische da gibt es einige krasse Steigungen


----------



## Reitermaniac (22. September 2006)

hmm also kann mir neimand fullface leihen?


----------



## SpongeBob (23. September 2006)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> hmm also kann mir neimand fullface leihen?



Ehr nicht! Weil einen Helm verleiht man nicht!

Aber OKO würde ich gerad eals Anfänger nicht ohne Schutzausrütung ( Schoner, Saftyjacker etc. ) nicht fahren. Die Gefahr das man Stürzt ist da sehr hoch. Weil es doch viele technische Abschnitte gibt.


----------



## Supah Gee (24. September 2006)

harry kroll schrieb:


> mist, ich wollte da mit den rennrad hoch. gibts denn hier in der nähe von nürnberg irgend einen etwas höheren berg. auf den moritzberg ist man ja auch gleich oben.
> 
> ciao harry




Aufn Schneeberg geht ne Teerstraße hoch


----------



## novita (24. September 2006)

mann mann mann   man(n) verleiht keine helme, nimm deine nußschale und fahr ein bisschen langsamer runter. würd ich  sowieso an deiner stelle machen wenn du noch keine "bikepark"erfahrungen hast. immer schon locker und nicht denn anderen meinen hinterher fahren zu müssen.  also hör auf rum zujammern   das keiner nen helm hat .

alles wird gut


----------



## ericoli (24. September 2006)

Hallo Reitermaniac,ich fahre am Sa.30.09 zum Ochsenkopf,einen Helm und einen Protektor für den oberkörper könnte ich dir ausleihen,nur knieprotektoren musste dir besorgen die brauch ich selber,kannst auch mit mir fahren,ich wohne zwischen Bamberg u. Lichtenfels,  Grüsse


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. September 2006)

das wäre super reichen für knie und ellenbogen normale inlineskate schützer?

entschuldigugn für die doofe frage aber ich weis es einfach nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chirurg Cut (25. September 2006)

Tach alle beisamen bin neu hier aber ochsenkopf ist eigentlich realtiv leicht und wenn man da bisl mit köpfchen runterfährt dann geht das auch allerdings wenn du öfters so was vor hast solltest du dir auf alle fälle einen vernünftigen helm kaufen. Ob es ein Troy lee  sein muss weis ich nicht aber einen Met Parachut sollte es mindesten sein


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. September 2006)

is mehr so ne einmalige sache weil ich einfach mal sehen will wie des dort so zu geht aber wenn ich da öfters fahrne sollte werd eich mri eigenes zeug kaufen


----------



## Chirurg Cut (25. September 2006)

Jo das würde ich dir empfehlen da es auch etwas mit hygiene zu tun hat aber wenn es einmal ist dann kann man das schon verkraften ansonsten wenn du öfters fahren solltest kauf dir dein eigenes zeug da weist du auch was du hast.Zudem wenn ich sehe was man sich zb am geiskopf für uss schalen ausleien kann nene da nimm ich mein eigen zeug


----------



## Chirurg Cut (25. September 2006)

die schreibfehler dienen der unterhaltung


----------



## Reitermaniac (25. September 2006)

verstehe, zu meiner frage oben gehen inlinner schoner auch?


----------



## Chirurg Cut (25. September 2006)

Ja klar gehen die auch wenn sie bequem genug sind um noch in die pedale zutreten alles was schützt ist gut


----------



## SpongeBob (25. September 2006)

Schaut mal HIER


----------



## ericoli (26. September 2006)

also Reitermaniac,wenn du lust hast am sa.30.09 ca 10:45-11:00 in Scheslitz an der Tanke,direkt an der Autobahnausfahrt Scheslitz(neben der tanke ist ein autohaus) du bist dir aber schon bewusst das es da mehr oder weniger steil den berg runtergeht,ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten,aber du soltest schon etwas lust(und übung)am bergabfahren haben,nicht das du dein wochenende in der unfallchirurgie verbringst,was fährst du für ein auto,ich ich bin mir noch nicht sicher wie viele leute wir sind evtl. müssen wir mit 2 autos fahren,wir schaun halt mal.   grüsse


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. September 2006)

nun ja es sieht so aus ... ich bin 15 habe kein auto komme aus pegnitz aber mein bruder oder eltern oder opa fährt mich direkt an ochsenkopf und spaß am bergab fahren habe ich schon aber wie das mti der übung aussieht weis ich nicht da ich zum ersten mal einen solchen park besuche aber 2 nette biker haben mir gesagt das ich dort auch zurecht kommen würde (mti dennen ich mal bissi gefahren bin an einem anderen berg)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reitermaniac (27. September 2006)

und wo fahrt ihr dann hin am ochsenkopf also welche seite des berges?


----------



## ericoli (27. September 2006)

na ist doch bestens,dann würde ich sagen wir sehen uns am Ochsenkopf,wir (3 leute:ich fahre ein Drössiger Bike,schwarz mit giftgrünen flammen)sind so gegen 11:30 am Ochsenkopf,wir fahren einen blauen Mercedesbus(Vito)deinen helm und den protektor habe ich dabei,der parkplatz gleich am lift ist nicht so gross da finden wir uns schon(ich habe kurze haare und den selben bart wie der "Zacherl" (fernsehkoch)   Grüsse


----------



## Reitermaniac (27. September 2006)

ja zacherl kenn ich ( der bart is cool) is ne feine sache ich hoffe es amcht euch nix aus wenn ich die eine oder andere sekunde langasamer bin(bei den berg abfahrten)


----------



## ericoli (27. September 2006)

du musst in die ortschaft Fleckl fahren da ist dann gleich ortsanfang der lift,li. seite     grüsse


----------



## ericoli (27. September 2006)

das macht uns total was aus, weil wir sind die schnellsten, blödsinn, wird schon super werden wirst sehen  grüsse


----------



## Reitermaniac (28. September 2006)

ok danke freu mich scho


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ericoli (28. September 2006)

Hallo,nochmal ich,das mit dem oberkörperprotektor wird leider nichts,besorg dir noch ein paar ellenbogenschützer(da gehen auch inlinnerschützer)das reicht dann aus,den helm hab ich,bis samstag  grüsse


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. September 2006)

leider muss ich berichten das mir 2 min bevor ich los fahren wollte meine eltern bir diesen spaß untersagt haben  aber ich möchte mich schon mal bei allen für ihre hilfe bedanken.
ich hoffe ich kommt euch nicht ver*****t vor
danke


----------

